# Bike Park in Mexico



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Whistler ........ no more. :nono: 

Estimados amigos, me acaba de llegar una informacion increible, ya no tendremos que ir a Canada o a USA para disfrutar de paseos epicos en mtb.  

En las Barrancas del Cobre, en el estado de Chihuahua, estan por abrir a partir de Octubre 2010, un Parque gigantesco de Ecoturismo, el cual incluye un TELEFERICO.
En el cual te lleva desde el fondo de las Barrancas hasta lo mas alto en solo 6 minutos y estan por trazarse diferentes rutas, para diversos niveles de manejo. De hecho me invitaron de trail master, para ayudar a trazar unos descensos chidos.  

Esta noticia conmocionará al mundo del mtb, a niveles internacionales, pues se espera que los bikers de USA y Canada en los meses de invierno se vengan para aca, inclusive algunos racing teams, vendran a entrenar a Mexico.  

Saludos y en cuanto pueda les proporcionaré mas información. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Whistler ........ no more. :nono:
> 
> Estimados amigos, me acaba de llegar una informacion increible, ya no tendremos que ir a Canada o a USA para disfrutar de paseos epicos en mtb.
> 
> ...


Esa es muy buena noticia.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

eso seria una MUY BUENA NOTICIA, mantenos informados y pon fotos cuando haya a que tomarle fotos
ya me emocione


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Justo cuando ya no trabajo por ahi... :bluefrown:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Warp said:


> Justo cuando ya no trabajo por ahi... :bluefrown:


x2...

Pero tanto tanto asi como conmocionar el mundo del MTB? Tal vez sea una buena noticia para el deporte, pero como esta el rollo de la narco-inseguridad aca en Chiwas (Les escribo desde el aeropuerto), será que riders internacionales se animan a venir? La verdad yo siendo mexican curious no tomaria ese riesgo cuando en otros lados hay donde rodar aunque no sea algo de super nivel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> x2...
> 
> Pero tanto tanto asi como conmocionar el mundo del MTB? Tal vez sea una buena noticia para el deporte, pero como esta el rollo de la narco-inseguridad aca en Chiwas (Les escribo desde el aeropuerto), será que riders internacionales se animan a venir? La verdad yo siendo mexican curious no tomaria ese riesgo cuando en otros lados hay donde rodar aunque no sea algo de super nivel.


El problema en Chihuahua son las ciudades.

Ya para alla para la Sierra, esta tranquilo. Yo trabaje en la Sierra. Igual, hay mucho turista yendo al Copper Canyon todo el año.

Incluso Brian Lopes, April Lawyer y Hans Rey hicieron ya un Tour por ahi.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Para todo los compañeros que han demostrado interes en este tema, les adelanto mas informacion, pronto vendran las fotos.

Y sobre el comentario de JackS, tiene razon ahorita la inseguridad esta gruesa, pero yo tengo mucha Fé que esto va a cambiar, pues esto de la narco inseguridad, tiene un PROPOSITO , el cual ya estaba escrito desde la fundacion del Universo, segun dicen las escrituras esto tenia que suceder para que se de un cambio AUTENTICO en Espiritú y en Verdad, que tanto le faltaba a México.

Bueno, YA, volviendo al tema del Teleférico:



Les transcribo parte del texto del comunicado que hizo la Secretaria de Turismo del Estado de Chihuahua a clubes y asociaciones de ecoturimo y deportes extremos:
"Este ambicioso proyecto ecoturístico que inicia operaciones en Septiembre 2010, se podrá disfrutar en la zona de Divisadero; contará con uno de los teleféricos mas impresionantes del mundo, por la impactante topográfia del terreno, por su longitud y por sus asombrosas panorámicas. En solo seis minutos, le permitirá llegar hasta el fondo de la barranca de Urique. Para los más atrevidos, se ofrecerán "vuelos" en cinco tirolesas y tres puentes colgantes. Los sendeos espeicalmente diseñados para los osados ciclistas de montaña abrirán enormes posibilidades para recorridos unicos en el mundo, ya que podran ascender con sus bicicletas a bordo del teleférico. Estas obras demarcan un antes y un después en la práctica del turismo alternativo en Chihuahua.


Saludos
Dr Foes


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Un poco más de información, visiten: http://www.ah-chihuahua.com/?page_id=2869


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Inseguridad, turismo, mtb .etc.*



JackStephen said:


> x2...
> 
> Pero tanto tanto asi como conmocionar el mundo del MTB? Tal vez sea una buena noticia para el deporte, pero como esta el rollo de la narco-inseguridad aca en Chiwas (Les escribo desde el aeropuerto), será que riders internacionales se animan a venir? La verdad yo siendo mexican curious no tomaria ese riesgo cuando en otros lados hay donde rodar aunque no sea algo de super nivel.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Jack :

Tienes razón en lo referente a que no es para tanto....., sin embargo yo sí lo tomo como algo importante, el MTB tiene lugares y parques muy buenos en muchas partes del mundo y competirles es muy difícil , de la noche a la mañana y con la economía como está en el país difícilmente se le puede competir a lugares que ya tienen mucha experiencia y años en esto ,sin embargo por algo se empieza y aunque el proyecto sea en un principio modesto ( y no me refiero al teleférico ) siempre será mejor que no hacer nada .

Respecto al problema de la inseguridad, el cual desgraciadamente lo estamos viviendo en nuestro país no podemos dejarlo a un lado, es un tema realmente muy difícil de comentar.

Para los que frecuentemente salimos del país escuchamos mucho acerca de la inseguridad que se vive en México, a mí como mexicano me molesta pero también me preocupa.

*Me molesta* porque ya sea en diferentes estados de la unión americana o en Europa , el hecho de que parientes , amigos , conocidos , ciclistas y demás nos están preguntando tanto de la inseguridad que se vive en México , misma que ven todos los días en los diferentes medios me hace ver la realidad aunque no quiera , es decir por mucho que uno impulse que nos visiten del extranjero y vengan a rodar o a pasear por aquí , la gente le zacatea y tiene razón con todo lo que se ve y se lee .

*Me preocupa* porque esto va en aumento y no se le ve mejoría, uno mismo por aquí ya se lo piensa para viajar por aquí o por allá, situación que hace años no teníamos.

Respecto a que aumente considerablemente la vista de ciclistas de montaña a la zona mencionada pues ojalá y así sea para beneplácito de la economía de la zona.

Es un hecho que la zona de la B. de C. ya es un atractivo para muchos ciclistas de montaña que vienen en excursiones ya programadas y lo hacen desde hace ya un buen tiempo, sin embargo nunca ha explotado al nivel que debería ni con el potencial que tiene la zona.

También es un hecho que el extranjero del primer mundo se informa concienzudamente respecto al lugar que vaya a visitar y por el momento sobra decir que las referencias al respecto no son muy halagüeñas.

Toda proporción guardada y sin la idea de meterme en complejos temas políticos , raciales y vendettas , pero en mi caso personal he ido desde hace muchos años de vacaciones con mi familia y a rodar con amigos a los estados de Arizona y Utah y miren que ahí se encuentran algunos de los mejores lugares para divertirse en una bici de montaña , con hoteles y personas muy amables y donde encuentra uno todo lo necesario para pasársela muy bien , sin embargo con las nuevas propuestas y acciones de los gobiernos estatales de dichos estados y la forma en que están tratando a nuestros compatriotas , hace que difícilmente mis amigos y un servidor volvamos por aquellos lugares (lo hemos platicado ) y la culpa no la tienen las amables y serviciales personas que uno trata en éste deporte , sino unos cuantos (as) descerebrados (as ) a quien se les ocurren estas leyes.

Igual ocurre en nuestro país , la gran mayoría de mexicanos somos gente de bien, amables y que recibimos más que bien al turista , sin embargo el país la paga por todos los que actualmente han provocado toda la inseguridad que vivimos .

Saludos.
the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Les transcribo parte del texto del comunicado que hizo la Secretaria de Turismo del Estado de Chihuahua a clubes y asociaciones de ecoturimo y deportes extremos:
> "Este ambicioso proyecto ecoturístico que inicia operaciones en Septiembre 2010, se podrá disfrutar en la zona de Divisadero; contará con uno de los teleféricos mas impresionantes del mundo, por la impactante topográfia del terreno, por su longitud y por sus asombrosas panorámicas. En solo seis minutos, le permitirá llegar hasta el fondo de la barranca de Urique. Para los más atrevidos, se ofrecerán "vuelos" en cinco tirolesas y tres puentes colgantes. Los sendeos espeicalmente diseñados para los osados ciclistas de montaña abrirán enormes posibilidades para recorridos unicos en el mundo, ya que podran ascender con sus bicicletas a bordo del teleférico. Estas obras demarcan un antes y un después en la práctica del turismo alternativo en Chihuahua.
> 
> Saludos
> Dr Foes


Para los que no conozcan Divisadero...




























Y otras de la zona.... esto es mas como entre Chinipas y Urique...





































Vale la pena ir ahi... si no se puede a rodar, de perdido a admirar!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Que onda Warp, volando al trabajo? Eso si esta muy extremo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Que onda Warp, volando al trabajo? Eso si esta muy extremo.


Lo mas comun era el tren. Me quedaba cerca la impresionante estacion de Temoris y se hace 12hrs a la ciudad de Chihuahua.



















Pero como lo importante era salir lo mas rapido posible....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

eso se ve MUY bien


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yo acabo de estar por alla en mi bicla y la verdad es que si no conocen bien la region, no la descalifiquen, es dificil compararla con otros lugares.

En cuanto a la inseguridad, recuerden que es violencia enfocada hacia un grupo especifico, nomas no se la den de jefes por alla y contraten a un guia local (que necesitan la chamba) y les aseguro que no tendran problemas.

Me da mucho gusto que arranque el teleferico ya que abrira muchas posibilidades para los deportes de aventura en invierno al fondo de la barranca. Con esto y el aeropuerto de seguro va a ser una muy buena opcion para entrenar en invierno para los equipos internacionales.

A ver cuando nos animamos a sacar un singletrack de Recowatta-Divisadero-Urique, a ver si no se convierte en el mejor paseo del mundo.



















Saludos


----------

